# Retiring an old Jotul 602



## fishingpol (Dec 30, 2011)

Today was an end of an era for my dad's circa 1976 Jotul 602.  It was bought during the oil crisis when homeowners were looking to cut heating costs.  It was used as a supplemental heater for the last 30 some odd years.  It dried countless wet socks, mittens, snow pants and boots.    Time and temperature took its' toll and it had a crack in the back panel as was common with these units.  The inner side plates were starting to curl at the bottom edge.  The top baffle had a hole burned through it.  Needless to say, it was to the point of being potentially dangerous.

Today we made the swap, and a new Jotul 602CB sits in its' place.  The first few break in fires went well so far and it is a well made stove just like the original.  Now we all have a piece of mind knowing this heater will have a long service life.  I did take the outer side plates to put up on the wall in my basement wood working area for fond memories.  Out to the curb it went in an unceremonious fashion and into a scrappers pick-up truck only 10 minutes later.  It was kind of like losing a family member.  I have to say, we like the new one.  Hence the picture of the sideplate is my new avatar.

I did borrow a neat Jotul woodburning catalog from my dad that I may scan and post here.  It is full of hand drawn cutaways of Jotul stoves, pictures include Jotuls:  602, 606, 118, 380, 507, 404, No. 3 No. 7, No. 6, No. 4 and Jotul System 15 and 16.  Hopefully, I can scan the manual soon and put it up here under a different thread.  It is very neat book, and it appears that it was made from the importer of Jotuls called Kirstia Associates in Portland, Me.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear that story. Our old 602 was in similar condition so I rebuilt it. Surprisingly it only took a few hours to make it like new again. The originals are good workhorses, but your new one will burn a lot cleaner. And that's pretty good too.


----------



## agartner (Dec 31, 2011)

That catalog would be a neat addition.  It's funny, though.  For some reason, we get emotionally attached to our Woodstove.  At the end of the day, isn't it just an appliance, like our microwave, refrigerator, clothes washer or even television set?  It serves a purpose and does a job.  Yet we don't shed a tear when we haul our fridge and microwave to the corner to make room for new or replace our TV for whatever the latest and greatest one is.  Yet we remember our old stove(s) quite fondly, and, in the OP's case, even retain a small piece of of that stove as memorabilia.  I've thought many times about parting with my venerable Kent for a NC13, PE True North, or even a Woodstock.  I just can't bring myself to do it.  It's almost feels like it's a member of the family.

Here's to 30 years of service keeping you warm during our fun New England winters.  And congratulations on your new 602CB.  Given the service that your old 602 gave, you couldn't of picked a better stove.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2011)

We have a Braun coffee grinder that we've had for close to 30 years now. It's used once or twice a day, 365 days a year. All I have done is replaced the grinding stones a couple times. When you have something that has lasted that long and performed so well, it earns a special respect. Many of my tools are now over 30 yrs old and my toolbox was my dad's from WWII. I like that. 

By the same reason it felt good to rebuild the 602 and give it another 20-30 yrs life. For me, it shows a respect for the craftsmanship and the planet when we maximize the value of something. I'm not being critical of the OP. At least he did the right thing by recycling the iron to the scrap yard. I wonder what it will be reborn as?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 31, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I wonder what it will be reborn as?


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 31, 2011)

Ewwww.... that hurts. :sick:


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh No! :long: LOL Then again, maybe this or perhaps a statue.


----------



## agartner (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sorry, Brother Bart, but that just ain't right....


----------



## T-Rex (Dec 29, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Today was an end of an era for my dad's circa 1976 Jotul 602.  It was bought during the oil crisis when homeowners were looking to cut heating costs.  It was used as a supplemental heater for the last 30 some odd years.  It dried countless wet socks, mittens, snow pants and boots.    Time and temperature took its' toll and it had a crack in the back panel as was common with these units.  The inner side plates were starting to curl at the bottom edge.  The top baffle had a hole burned through it.  Needless to say, it was to the point of being potentially dangerous.
> 
> Today we made the swap, and a new Jotul 602CB sits in its' place.  The first few break in fires went well so far and it is a well made stove just like the original.  Now we all have a piece of mind knowing this heater will have a long service life.  I did take the outer side plates to put up on the wall in my basement wood working area for fond memories.  Out to the curb it went in an unceremonious fashion and into a scrappers pick-up truck only 10 minutes later.  It was kind of like losing a family member.  I have to say, we like the new one.  Hence the picture of the sideplate is my new avatar.
> 
> I did borrow a neat Jotul woodburning catalog from my dad that I may scan and post here.  It is full of hand drawn cutaways of Jotul stoves, pictures include Jotuls:  602, 606, 118, 380, 507, 404, No. 3 No. 7, No. 6, No. 4 and Jotul System 15 and 16.  Hopefully, I can scan the manual soon and put it up here under a different thread.  It is very neat book, and it appears that it was made from the importer of Jotuls called Kirstia Associates in Portland, Me.




Hello,

I saw your post and I know it's a few years old but I wanted to add a story to the thread.  My jotul 602 B was installed 30 days ago.  It too was purchased by my dad in the mid 70's during the oil embargo. 

The stove was sitting in his garage for the past 30 years and I tool it to my house and decided to install it with a few friends. We cut through the
roof last week and we're up and running!

This stove puts out some heat!  I'm very pleased this far but being that its so old I'm sure it's not as efficient as the "newer stoves". I'll keep this for a few years and maybe upgrade.  It has sentimental value so I don't think I'll be selling.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 1, 2014)

Just had a great family new years day brunch in our unheated patio thanks to a newly installed 602 from the 70's. Its 21 outside and 72 inside.  Looking forward to 30 more.


----------



## pen (Jan 1, 2014)

@T-Rex, welcome to the site!

Since it sounds like this is your first wood stove in the house just wanted to make sure you remember to call the insurance company and let them know that it's in.  If they don't know and there is a problem, you may find yourself uncovered.

Also, don't be afraid to make a new post with pics of the installation, and explain your clearances and what you used for a hearth if you want to double check that it is safely installed. 

Good luck!

pen


----------



## T-Rex (Jan 4, 2014)

pen said:


> @T-Rex, welcome to the site!
> 
> Since it sounds like this is your first wood stove in the house just wanted to make sure you remember to call the insurance company and let them know that it's in.  If they don't know and there is a problem, you may find yourself uncovered.
> 
> ...


Thank you,

I'm having some difficulty uploading installation pictures.  They are uploading sideways.  I followed the recommendations regarding 2 inch clearances using double wall pipe once I broke through the roof.  I have cathedral ceilings and used a cathedral ceiling support box.

I used materials laying around the house to build the hearth.  I never tiled before so my work is not professional but I'm happy with the outcome.  Hearth cost less then $60 bucks to make.

Hearth is built approx 4 inches off the ground, framed with wood and 3/4 plywood.  Then finished off with slate tile.  It doesn't get hot.  I purchased a heat shield to protect my drywall and works great.

During the off season I'll remove stove and compete my walls with stone.

I do notice I'm constantly feeding the fire so I do not think the stove is efficient being 33 years old.  It has been cold the past few nights (4 degrees).  House has been nice and warm.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you closing down the air supply once the fire is going? It should burn for 2-4 hrs that way.


----------



## T-Rex (Jan 5, 2014)

begreen said:


> Are you closing down the air supply once the fire is going? It should burn for 2-4 hrs that way.


Usually no, I don't shut down the air supply b/c when I do that it seems to reduce the temp under 300 degrees.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds like the wood is not seasoned. If I left our air open the stove would be glowing cherry red. What happens if you try closing it half-way?


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 6, 2014)

begreen said:


> Sounds like the wood is not seasoned. If I left our air open the stove would be glowing cherry red. What happens if you try closing it half-way?




Agree. The 602 seems more unforgiving of non seasoned wood. It does however work very wel l with bio bricks, line up 8 the long way packed tight with a little space between each four. 

Once going, turn down the air and close the flu damper, it should last a long time.

If your wood is not seasoned and you have to use it, split it again and add it to hot fires only.


----------



## begreen (Jan 6, 2014)

The 602 will burn damp wood, but as the OP has found out, not without a lot of air and at a much lower temperature. Check that chimney for creosote build up after every cord of wood burned.


----------



## T-Rex (Jan 24, 2014)

begreen said:


> Sounds like the wood is not seasoned. If I left our air open the stove would be glowing cherry red. What happens if you try closing it half-way?


 
Hello again,  I've been burning a lot over the past 2 months.  I'm trying to use only my stove to heat my house.  I've learned a few things and I think you were all correct.  My wood wasn't seasoned so that was effecting my burn tempuratures.  It's been real cold the past few days and I'm burning through my wood pile.  I am constantly feeding my 602.  I'm not sure if it's just b/c its 7 degrees outside or if it's just not efficient.  I can not get an overnight burn.  My guess is that this stove is not designed for the overnight.


----------



## begreen (Jan 24, 2014)

any stove is going to get shorter burn times when pushed hard. Folks with stoves twice as large are struggling to stay warm in this cold weather. But the good new is your are saving fuel and learning the stove. It was never meant for good overnight burns. It's a small cabin heater with a strong heart.


----------



## T-Rex (Jan 24, 2014)

begreen said:


> any stove is going to get shorter burn times when pushed hard. Folks with stoves twice as large are struggling to stay warm in this cold weather. But the good new is your are saving fuel and learning the stove. It was never meant for good overnight burns. It's a small cabin heater with a strong heart.


Yeah,  I really don't like talking about upgrading.  It's 33 years old and belonged to my father.  Has sentimental value.  Thanks for your information.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 25, 2014)

What would be the max stove top temp of the 602? Had ours up to 600 briefly the other day. Too high?


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2014)

600-650F is normal. I've had ours up to 800 with me spacing out the air control with no harm. The cranberry enamel got a few shades darker when hot and every mote of dust burned off the stove, but it was fine afterward.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> 600-650F is normal. I've had ours up to 800 with me spacing out the air control with no harm. The cranberry enamel got a few shades darker when hot and every mote of dust burned off the stove, but it was fine afterward.



Thanks. I notice the paint is flaking lightly at one rear corner top.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2014)

There might have been a bit of oil or contamination in that spot when it was painted. No problem, it will be easy to touch up in spring.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jan 26, 2014)

the little 602 is a workhorse, just not built for long overnight burns. I used mine 20 years ago to heat our split level. also used it to cook on during power outages. you just have to feed it a lot. its also very forgiving about wood quality. just give it some more air and away she goes. while I don't burn it now and it sits in the basement not hooked up, it is the reason I bought my little jotul f3 cb. love it to because of its ease of use. it supplements my summit on cold days and heats the house during the shoulder seasons.


----------



## goangling (Nov 5, 2014)

I just bought a 602 at an auctuion for $50 -  It was a gamble as I just stumbled upon it in the middle of the auction.  I didn't have time to look it over.. turns out to be in very good condition.  The side baffles are a little curved, but the box itself is in fantastic shape.  It looks to be from the 70s - 80s era.  I have a small ( 350 sq ft) bright unheated study that I use to tie flies.  Hoping this will coax me out there in the winter.    Anyone know of a place that sells those inner baffle plates?   The reason I jumped on it was it came with the original manual and this really cool vintage round soapstone trivet, which by itself was worth the 50 bucks.


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2014)

You can get them from a Jotul dealer or woodmanspartsplus.com


----------

